# Vai's 30 Hour Guitar Workout!



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Saw someone post about this in a different thread.

I had to go out and find it as I've been in a rut for a while now. 
I'm a better musician now but I feel sometimes like I was better at guitar at 20 then now (32 in april). 
Been playing since about 14-15.

Im proficient but my mastery of something ive spent countless hours at should be better.
I use the term mastery in the sense that while im in no way trying to be a shredder I should be able be able to play faster than I currently do. and with more creativity instead of the same old blues licks with some new blues licks mixed in...

anyways here's the pdf.

http://www.vai.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=28931

Enjoy!


----------

